# Wooddog 066's recurve turkey.



## Arrowhead (May 2, 2012)

Wooddog 066 emailed me this pic. of his recurve turkey.

Nice bird! 18lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs


----------



## Huskytree (May 3, 2012)

*Congrats*

Nice bird, they are so much fun to hunt.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 3, 2012)

yeah they are especially with the stick en string thxs arrowhead!!!!!


----------



## Huskytree (May 3, 2012)

*Yes*



wooddog 066 said:


> yeah they are especially with the stick en string thxs arrowhead!!!!!



Is there any other way to hunt turkeys? Oh yeah I have heard of people using shotguns and rifles! Cheaters


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 5, 2012)

hahaha lol GOODONE huskytree :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 5, 2012)

Nice bird. Good on ya - wif the recurve! /}--> 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roger m (May 6, 2012)

very nice bird,i guess those recurves are making a comeback:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Boydt8 (May 7, 2012)

*Congrats*



Arrowhead said:


> Wooddog 066 emailed me this pic. of his recurve turkey.
> 
> Nice bird! 18lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs



Archery hunters... My hats off to you.
I recently guided on a turkey hunt, that takes lots of patience, skills, stealth.
I guided an archery hunter, he bagged both gobblers with his carbon stick/ strings, I have always guided hunters using shotguns, but this archery hunt is started to change my mind set, kinda of taking interest....
Anyways GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks boydt8 it is a thrill to stick em with bows this is my third yr in a row getting one so i am very happy some yrs its a lot of hrs in the blind before ya can get a bird to come your way but well worth it if ya can land a shot and make it happen!!!


----------

